

Show HN: Hack Reactor students redesign Hacker News for web and mobile - michaelcheng429

Hey everyone!<p>I&#x27;m currently a student at Hack Reactor.<p>A previous group, for their Greenfield project, redesigned a web version of Hacker News. Their project can be found here (goosewindmill was the random name of their group):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goosewindmill.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>I am currently working with another group for a Legacy project and we &quot;inherited&quot; the goosewindmill project. Other members of my group are working with the web version. I redesigned the web app for mobile. Here is the link to the app in the Google Play store:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.ionicframework.hnmobile608379&amp;hl=en<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your feedback and improve what we&#x27;re working on! Thanks in advance.
======
wingerlang
Intial thoughts: 2/3rds of the screen are seemingly things I don't care about.
It is also not centered which annoys me a bit. Light gray on white is hard to
read.

Image for reference of how it looks to me:
[http://i.imgur.com/7xzmqxJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/7xzmqxJ.png)

------
richerlariviere
Pretty cool project! On safari 8.0.6, the "HN Feed" h1 is hidden on a
2880*1800 resolution (MacBookPro Retina 15''). Keep working hard, maybe I will
use it :). Did you open-sourced the project? Many of us would be interested to
look at it.

~~~
michaelcheng429
Yes! Both the web and mobile versions are in this repo:

[https://github.com/michaelcheng429/Goose-
Windmill](https://github.com/michaelcheng429/Goose-Windmill)

Thanks for the input!

~~~
richerlariviere
Cool! Thanks

------
cschep
looks sharp!

